# Outer Range- really cool trailer (music)



## dcoscina (Mar 20, 2022)

Anyone know where this music might be from or if it's original, who did it? It's great!


----------



## bobulusbillman (Mar 20, 2022)

Sounds like Arrival OST?


----------



## Kyle Preston (Mar 20, 2022)

Indeed, it is the great Jóhann Jóhannsson


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 20, 2022)

Kyle Preston said:


> Indeed, it is the great Jóhann Jóhannsson



Thanks! That music is really effective! I think it's well used in this trailer too. 

Is it wrong for me to wish this is the kind of music I wish had underscored Batman? I love it.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Mar 20, 2022)

Oh that would've been awesome! Always thought it'd be fun to hear a James Bond score in this style too


----------



## tc9000 (Mar 20, 2022)

I recall being blown away by the Arrival soundtrack and seeking out who wrote it, only to find that Jóhann sadly passed away in 2018. A great composer and a great loss.


----------



## bryla (Mar 20, 2022)

Indeed a great composer and a great score


----------



## samphony (Mar 20, 2022)

Yes a great composer and collaborator to work with.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 20, 2022)

tc9000 said:


> I recall being blown away by the Arrival soundtrack and seeking out who wrote it, only to find that Jóhann sadly passed away in 2018. A great composer and a great loss.


Indeed.


----------

